# Kimimaro vs. Pain



## trance (Jun 4, 2013)

Kimimaro takes on Pain

Location: Center of destroyed Konoha

Intel: Full

Rules: Pain only has the Asura Path, Animal Path and Deva Path and CT is forbidden

Scenarios-

Scenario 1: Speed is equalized
Scenario 2: No restrictions


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 4, 2013)

What is this? With or without speed equalized Pein nukes him.

Animal still has Cerberus which is a terrible opponent for Kimimaro as stabbing/slashing/whipping it will only make it split.

Asura still has his multitude of explosive body modifications.

Deva can still use a boss-summon KOing Shinra Tensei.

Kimimaro will get stomped by any of these paths alone, let alone three at once.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 4, 2013)

Kimi doesn't stand a chance. He may be elite Jounin level(depending on some) or low kage level(depending on some) but he's too outclassed here. Asura path has tons of missiles ready to deal out alot of damage as well as head canon. Kimi is going to have a hard time dealing with all the summonings Animal path can bring out and Kimi can't put down the dog. Deva path, while lol Deva path just rapes. Kimi may be strong but not anywhere close enough to be able to win against Pain.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jun 4, 2013)

Katara will thrash Zuko Bonly. Anyway Kimmimaro wont even last minutes, against 3 paths he is done for.


----------



## trance (Jun 4, 2013)

But didn't people say he was Kage level? I put him against a Kage level opponent, so the result should back and forth...


----------



## Bonly (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazers said:


> But didn't people say he was Kage level? I put him against a Kage level opponent, so the result should back and forth...



Flawed logic buddy. Just because one is Kage level doesn't mean they can do well against other kage level. Tsunade is a kage level ninja but she gets easily beat by Obito who is also Kage level. It all depends on match-up and the difference in strength.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kimimaro dies a truly horrific death 

Even with his durability, he's not surviving the nuking output Nagato can spam through his paths. _Laser Explosion_, _Missiles_ & _Shinra Tensei_ simply erase him from the map

I'm not even going to go into the realm of Chikushodo's summoning the summon armada or Tendo summing Gedo Mazo, both of which would simply be for Kimi's extended punishment and Nagato's amusement


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 4, 2013)

Kimi should be matched with individual Paths with some restrictions. He can beat Hell+Human+Preta but even most of Paths pairs are above him.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 4, 2013)

Such an obvious spite thread.


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazers said:


> But didn't people say he was Kage level? I put him against a Kage level opponent, so the result should back and forth...



You ever watched Yu Yu Hakusho?  Kage level is basically Naruto's version of S-class.  The S-class is just a level of power that the Spirit World can't contend with, which means it encompasses beings as weak as Sensui all the way to full power Raizen (someone who could take out an army of Sensuis without effort).

Same thing with Kage-level, to be kage level you only have to be strong enough to fight evenly with the weakest kage or people who the manga consider as kage level.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 4, 2013)

You know what. Im going to say that this fight can go either way via high difficulty. It sad how many people underestimate Kimimaro skills.

Missles and lasers are quite usefull But they are quite linear as we know by Kimimaro skills he has no problems what so ever avoiding linear attacks. So I can see him dodging the missles and lasers. Thought I can see the lazer actually cutting through Kimimaro bone. if he is hit directly by the actual attack. If it doesnt and just explodes I cans ee Kimimaro tanking the damage even from Chou Shinra tensei seeing as how people survived the technique and assult with out nearly as much durability as kimimaro.

Though I expect Pein to win 6 or 7/10 times. But Kimimaro does have ways to win this fight with high difficulty. And Im sure kimimaro could give these paths a run for their money.But its not nearly as much of a massacre as people are trying to claim.

If they all have full knowledge this benefits Kimimaro more than it does pein. Since their jutsu is limited to a specific set and can be countered easily. While here really isnt any counter for taijutsu except for keeping your distance. And if they do it would only manage to give Kimimaro more reason to start off with Bone forrest. And if that happens. There is no possible way I can see Pein winning if they dont quickly overwhelm Kimimaro(which is a hard feat in itself.)

The only real threat is to Kimimaro is asura path. But I will give a much more clear answer after I go back and review their abilities instead of going off on a tangent and claim an actual conclusion to this fight.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 4, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> Kimimaro dies a truly horrific death
> 
> Even with his durability, he's not surviving the nuking output Nagato can spam through his paths. _Laser Explosion_, _Missiles_ & _Shinra Tensei_ simply erase him from the map
> 
> I'm not even going to go into the realm of Chikushodo's summoning the summon armada or Tendo summing Gedo Mazo, both of which would simply be for Kimi's extended punishment and Nagato's amusement



Well if they have knowledge. I dont think the explosion their selves will kill Kimimaro and I can see him shrugging it off. But if he takes a missle or a chakra cannon directly. I can see it causing some serious damage. But we know Kimimaro has no problems dealing with linear attacks and Missles are quite linear and the chakra cannon explosions have more of an Aoe effect.

And people seem to forget that Bone forrest would end this match Instantly


----------



## Bonly (Jun 4, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Well if they have knowledge. I dont think the explosion their selves will kill Kimimaro and I can see him shrugging it off. But if he takes a missle or a chakra cannon directly. I can see it causing some serious damage. But we know Kimimaro has no problems dealing with linear attacks and Missles are quite linear and the chakra cannon explosions have more of an Aoe effect.
> 
> *And people seem to forget that Bone forrest would end this match Instantly*



Animal path can summon a bird to fly above it,Asura path has his rocket boots to fly over them, Deva path can just use (C)ST. Bone forest wouldn't end this.


----------



## Stermor (Jun 4, 2013)

the idee that pain would even bother doing jack to kimimaro is idiotic.. the kimimaro we know is slower then  pre skip just out of the hospital lee.. he has pretty good durability though.. but that is it.. 

i'm suprised if kimimaro can even lay a finger on pain or hell even react to one..


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 4, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Animal path can summon a bird to fly above it,Asura path has his rocket boots to fly over them, Deva path can just use (C)ST. Bone forest wouldn't end this.



Yeah. But do you really think Animal path can summon a bird and fly high enough away from the bones. The bone forrest technique is insanely fast and covers a vast range

No injuries

Gaara had to fly him and Lee up almost into the clouds to escape the bone forrest. When Kimimaro launched it from 200 Meters out of the ground.

Even if animal realm does escape. Dev and Asura most likely wont. And animal realm can't really attack Kimimaro from that range and any summoning would be stuck right through and kimimaro could still attack animal realm with his bone bullets. 

Im not saying Kimimaro is going to stomp. I just see him having as much of a chance at winning as the paths. But when both parties have full knowledge and both have wide range highly fast AOE attacks. Its hard to really judge how the fight will Go. But im about to go re-read the Pein invasion arc to see how fast Asura realm attacks are and how devestating they are.  Because Asura Realm is the only real problem here for Kimimaro because of how strong his attacks are if they hit directly but not only that but the fact that they also have some aoe damage


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 4, 2013)

^ P1 Gaara was able to react and fly away. His reaction and the speed of his sand are below Animal Path reaction and Bird's speed. Animal Realm also can summon other Paths to himself.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 4, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Yeah. But do you really think Animal path can summon a bird and fly high enough away from the bones. The bone forrest technique is insanely fast and covers a vast range
> 
> No injuries
> 
> ...



A tired Gaara was fast enough to react to the bones popping up by getting sand for himself and Lee to float above said bones. It's laughable to think the faster Asura+Deva path aren't fast enough to escape the jutsu. The fact that you keep saying Asura path is the only real problem with Deva path around is also laughable. What is Kimi going to do to Deva path?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 4, 2013)

Stermor said:


> the idee that pain would even bother doing jack to kimimaro is idiotic.. the kimimaro we know is slower then  pre skip just out of the hospital lee.. he has pretty good durability though.. but that is it..
> 
> i'm suprised if kimimaro can even lay a finger on pain or hell even react to one..



Pre-timeskip lee with no weights has jounin level speed in which was the reason why it was it was catching all the other genin by surprise. Kimimaro has a 4.5 speed the same as kakashi which is pretty much high level speed. And Kakashi was capable of getting behind Asura wrath the fastest one and was outmanuvering Asura and Pein physically. But their powers quickly made that a mute point.

Stop underestimating Kimimaro's ability Kimimaro showed he was clearly faster than Lee back then as well. Just had trouble dealing with the drunken fist unpredictability. But before that Lee couldn't even touch Kimimaro.

Even kimimaro base stats Match that of shinobi who are either S-class shinobi or kage level shinobi


----------



## Stermor (Jun 4, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Pre-timeskip lee with no weights has jounin level speed in which was the reason why it was it was catching all the other genin by surprise. Kimimaro has a 4.5 speed the same as kakashi which is pretty much high level speed. And Kakashi was capable of getting behind Asura wrath the fastest one and was outmanuvering Asura and Pein physically. But their powers quickly made that a mute point.
> 
> Stop underestimating Kimimaro's ability




even if pre skip lee was jounin level speed (he was likely close).. that is snail speed for kages.. 
kakashi also has feats well beyong those of kimimaro.. and he imporved alot over the timeskip.. 

so you are wrong...

anyway stop overestimating kimimaro's ability....


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 4, 2013)

Bonly said:


> A tired Gaara was fast enough to react to the bones popping up by getting sand for himself and Lee to float above said bones. It's laughable to think the faster Asura+Deva path aren't fast enough to escape the jutsu. The fact that you keep saying Asura path is the only real problem with Deva path around is also laughable. What is Kimi going to do to Deva path?



Lol excuses. Gaara had the entire battlefield submerged in sand and can control the sand at will.

Animal realm needed another path to pick her up and toss her out of the way of FRS. Yes you believe that somehow she will not only react. But summon and hop on the bird and get up high enough before she gets struck with the bones. Dev has no way to escape either since it will encompass the whole entire field. 

Well with Chibaku tensei restricted Dev has no real way of harming Kimimaro. He will shrug off any level of Shinra Tensei with his durability.

With knowledge of Deva time limit he is going to get either cought by bone forrest which Kimimaro in the Edo arc showed he can use the technique at a lower level as well. Kimimaro is a master of taijutsu and as amazing movement ability and is insanely smart. Kimimaro also was capable of taking on 1,000 Kyuubified naruto in taijutsu with out even having a single hand landed on him. He also managed to defeat KCM Naruto clone when they were taking down kage level shinobi

Kimimaro is not a joke or someone who should be taken lightly of. Individually Kimimaro would most likely wreck any of the paths. The most dangerous one to him is Asura due to his aoe attacks and getting hit directly by a missle or laser. But since the missles are linear kimimaro should have no issue avoiding that. And im sure his durability can tank being hit by aoe effect of the explosion


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 4, 2013)

Stermor said:


> even if pre skip lee was jounin level speed (he was likely close).. that is snail speed for kages..
> kakashi also has feats well beyong those of kimimaro.. and he imporved alot over the timeskip..
> 
> so you are wrong...
> ...



No. It isnt. Jounin speed is kakashi level speed. Which Kimimaro shares the same speed tier as kakashi. And kakashi showed he had more physical capabilities than tthe path. Managing to even get behind Asura realm. This same kakashi minus kamui was grouped into the list of shinobi who could not take down Kimimaro. That list includes the likes of Tsunade and Danzo and this is coming from Orochimaru and kabuto mouth who should have high intel on who these shinobi are especially since he even worked with them for prolong periods of time.

Hokages are just High level jounin picked to be Kage. You dont just gain increase abilities cuz your now Hokage. Kakashi was a canidate along with Danzo for the title of Hokage. And neither has the speed which your inclining that they have that would blitz kimimaro.

Not to mention part one has better speed feats

And your statement about kakashi is false.

When he fought Zabuza. The same exact situation happened with the whole haku ordeal and kakashi got cut by zabuza showing the only difference between the two was zabuza holding value for the bond with Haku.

The only difference between Kakashi in part 1 and part 2 is kamui. Thats it. None of his base level stats changed

No injuries

Full comparison of stats. You see the only real thing that changed was kakashi knowledge/Intelligence


----------



## Stermor (Jun 4, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> No. It isnt. Jounin speed is kakashi level speed. Which Kimimaro shares the same speed tier as kakashi. And kakashi showed he had more physical capabilities than tthe path. Managing to even get behind Asura realm. This same kakashi minus kamui was grouped into the list of shinobi who could not take down Kimimaro. That list includes the likes of Tsunade and Danzo and this is coming from Orochimaru and kabuto mouth who should have high intel on who these shinobi are especially since he even worked with them for prolong periods of time.
> 
> Hokages are just High level jounin picked to be Kage. You dont just gain increase abilities cuz your now Hokage. Kakashi was a canidate along with Danzo for the title of Hokage. And neither has the speed which your inclining that they have that would blitz kimimaro.
> 
> Not to mention part one has better speed feats



3 years of training?? from kakashi.. and in part 1 he already has significantly superior speed feats to kimimaro.. 

so you are failing with several vital items..


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 4, 2013)

Stermor said:


> 3 years of training?? from kakashi.. and in part 1 he already has significantly superior speed feats to kimimaro..
> 
> so you are failing with several vital items..



Yet KCM naruto with all his speed couldnt take down Kimimaro with Mifune who has speed to interrupt shinobi handsels of HANZO LEVEL

Get out of here


----------



## Stermor (Jun 4, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Yet KCM naruto with all his speed couldnt take down Kimimaro with Mifune who has speed to interrupt shinobi handsels of HANZO LEVEL
> 
> Get out of here



oh so you are now seeing offpanel fights? are you holding out on me? thats no fair..


----------



## Bonly (Jun 4, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Lol excuses. Gaara had the entire battlefield submerged in sand and can control the sand at will.



And?



> Animal realm needed another path to pick her up and toss her out of the way of FRS. Yes you believe that somehow she will not only react. But summon and hop on the bird and get up high enough before she gets struck with the bones.



Asura path has the strength to toss her into the air so she can summon it.



> Dev has no way to escape either since it will encompass the whole entire field.



Deva path was on the Hokage's mansion  and jumped all the way up here right before he used CST. Why can he not escape when he was able to dodge FRS quite a few times? Not only that but how come you think Deva path can't just use ST or CST to get rid of all the bones?




> Well with Chibaku tensei restricted Dev has no real way of harming Kimimaro. He will shrug off any level of Shinra Tensei with his durability.



Wow. You're either underrating Deva path powers or overrating Kimi's durability.



> With knowledge of Deva time limit he is going to get either cought by bone forrest which Kimimaro in the Edo arc showed he can use the technique at a lower level as well. Kimimaro is a master of taijutsu and as amazing movement ability and is insanely smart. Kimimaro also was capable of taking on 1,000 Kyuubified naruto in taijutsu with out even having a single hand landed on him.




Deva can destroy the bone forest. Thats pretty neat and all but that doesn't suggest he'll do anything to Deva path with Taijutsu only.



> He also managed to defeat KCM Naruto clone when they were taking down kage level shinobi



This is just an assumption. Last we see Naruto had threw a FRS and then when we got back the clone was gone. There is no proof suggesting that Kimi did kill said clone, please don't take your made up assumption of what happened as a fact.



> Kimimaro is not a joke or someone who should be taken lightly of. Individually Kimimaro would most likely wreck any of the paths. The most dangerous one to him is Asura due to his aoe attacks and getting hit directly by a missle or laser. But since the missles are linear kimimaro should have no issue avoiding that. And im sure his durability can tank being hit by aoe effect of the explosion



Kimi is a joke in this thread. He is outclassed and out gunned.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 4, 2013)

Would _Sawarabi no Mai_ not make like a million Cerberus divisions?


----------



## Stermor (Jun 4, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Would _Sawarabi no Mai_ not make like a million Cerberus divisions?



not really.. asura pain would make them gaint toothpicks though.. just rip the bones right out of kimimaro..


----------



## Baroxio (Jun 4, 2013)

Kimimaro can deal with most Pein bodies individually, but the one I think he'd have the most trouble with is Asura, because Asura's nukes and lazers may in fact be enough to get through Kimimaro's Bone defense.

Aside from that though, as long as Preta can't absorb his bones, which should be a given, I think Kimimaro has the ability to take on doubles and even triple members of the Pein team.

But not ones with Asura, IMO.


----------



## Stermor (Jun 4, 2013)

Baroxio said:


> Kimimaro can deal with most Pein bodies individually, but the one I think he'd have the most trouble with is Asura, because Asura's nukes and lazers may in fact be enough to get through Kimimaro's Bone defense.
> 
> Aside from that though, as long as Preta can't absorb his bones, which should be a given, I think Kimimaro has the ability to take on doubles and even triple members of the Pein team.
> 
> But not ones with Asura, IMO.



the idee that pain body's can react to sage jiriaya.. but are somehow slow enough to get tagged by kimimaro..


----------



## Rocky (Jun 4, 2013)

Baroxio said:


> Kimimaro can deal with most Pein bodies individually, but the one I think he'd have the most trouble with is Asura, because Asura's nukes and lazers may in fact be enough to get through Kimimaro's Bone defense.
> 
> Aside from that though, as long as Preta can't absorb his bones, which should be a given, I think Kimimaro has the ability to take on doubles and even triple members of the Pein team.
> 
> But not ones with Asura, IMO.




Deva, Asura, and Animal could all solo.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Jun 4, 2013)

Kimimaro gets banged here, why make this match up?


----------



## Mithos (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazers said:


> But didn't people say he was Kage level? I put him against a Kage level opponent, so the result should back and forth...



First problem: Kimi isn't Kage level 

And Pain is simply on a different level than most Kage level ninja.


----------

